# September 2017 Winner



## snowbear (Oct 12, 2017)

Congratulations to @TMorrow for winning September's POTM with "The trail up misery ridge"


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 12, 2017)

Congratulations, beautiful shot


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 12, 2017)

One of the most beautiful shots I have seen posted on this forum. Congrats on your much deserving win.


----------



## Peeb (Oct 12, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## TMorrow (Oct 13, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Congratulations, beautiful shot





Dean_Gretsch said:


> One of the most beautiful shots I have seen posted on this forum. Congrats on your much deserving win.





Peeb said:


> Very nice!



Hey, thank you guys!  It's really nice to know people like some of my photos, but the big win for me is how much I've learned from the people here this last year.  Thank you, Tim


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 13, 2017)

Well deserved. Congratulations


----------



## k5MOW (Oct 13, 2017)

Congratulations. Such a great shot. 

Roger



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 13, 2017)

Stunning!  Well deserved win.


----------



## TMorrow (Oct 14, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Well deserved. Congratulations





k5MOW said:


> Congratulations. Such a great shot.
> 
> Roger
> 
> ...





SquarePeg said:


> Stunning!  Well deserved win.



Thank you all very much!


----------



## BrentC (Oct 14, 2017)

Congrats! Stunning photo.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Oct 16, 2017)

I remember first seeing this photo and instantly being awestruck, great work!


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 18, 2017)

Very worthy of the award!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 19, 2017)

Congrats well deserved win.


----------



## goooner (Oct 19, 2017)

Congratulations, a stunning shot!


----------



## otherprof (Oct 19, 2017)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @TMorrow for winning September's POTM with "The trail up misery ridge"
> 
> Congratulations! Well deserved!


----------



## Braineack (Oct 30, 2017)

Dear @TMorrow :


----------

